# What are your main foods you tend to rely on when bulking?



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Currently aiming at 3500kcal daily and my main sources are currently:

Breakfast: Whey Protein + Maldodextrin with full fat milk/Protein Waffles (Musclefood)/Egg or Bacon on wholemeal toast/Oats

Lunch: Chicken/Rice/Almonds/Cheese or Bacon on wholemeal bread

Dinner: Chicken/Pasta/Steak/Salmon/Meat Pizza

Inbetween: Whey Protein/Maldodextrin/Almonds/Protein Gummies/Peanut Butter


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

EVOO


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

A1243R said:


> EVOO


I forgot to add I cook with this to. Out of curiosity, what do you tend to have it with?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

clean carbs 700g per day...... white rice for me

250g protein from chicken / steak

mass gainer shake

bcaa's and creatine


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> clean carbs 700g per day...... white rice for me
> 
> 250g protein from chicken / steak
> 
> ...


That's a serious amount of carbs! I get nowhere near that amount. I also take BCAA's and Creatine daily though.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Milk and cereal

Pasta


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Electro said:


> That's a serious amount of carbs! I get nowhere near that amount. I also take BCAA's and Creatine daily though.


carbs are 100% key in being full and having the energy to build musclePeople eat too much protein for there size and not enough carbs.

THIS IS SUITED TO ME as everyone is different. I have tried numerous different diets over the years and find that high carbs I am ok with in terms of putting fat on.

I will also carb cycle occasionally if i feel like ripping up a little...... high medium, low days....... depending on what I am training

Jay cutler would eat around 700g per day sometimes 1000g per day carbs but only 280-300g protein and he was like 310lbs in the off season


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

For me bagels, tortillas, rice are my staple carbs.

Chicken and beef for proteins.

Olive oil, cashew butter for fats.

Also take a 1000 calorie mass gainer shake split into 2 500 calorie shakes.


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> carbs are 100% key in being full and having the energy to build musclePeople eat too much protein for there size and not enough carbs.
> 
> THIS IS SUITED TO ME as everyone is different. I have tried numerous different diets over the years and find that high carbs I am ok with in terms of putting fat on.
> 
> ...


Yeah everyone is different I suppose, I have a good friend who bulks on high fat + protein with pretty low carbs and he gains seriously well and he's natty. I get around 300-400 carbs per day, mainly from good sources. I only aim for 200 protein myself as well.


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Simon 88 said:


> For me bagels, tortillas, rice are my staple carbs.
> 
> Chicken and beef for proteins.
> 
> ...


Bagels! Thanks for the breakfast idea!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Weetabix,oats,pasta


----------



## averagejoe95 (Apr 13, 2015)

tortillas pack a ton of cals per wrap so i eat plenty of them


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I love bagels, peanut butter on them hot out of the toaster, great for bulking.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Full fat minced beef


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Tub of veettee rice mixed with tin of tuna eat this twice a day I just change the flavours sometimes I add sweet chilli sauce other times I'll add black pepper or if I go to asda I'll grab few different flavours of Tilda rice


----------



## Electro (Apr 7, 2015)

Gavinmcl said:


> Tub of veettee rice mixed with tin of tuna eat this twice a day I just change the flavours sometimes I add sweet chilli sauce other times I'll add black pepper or if I go to asda I'll grab few different flavours of Tilda rice


Sweet chilli mixed with tuna!? Does that go?



averagejoe95 said:


> tortillas pack a ton of cals per wrap so i eat plenty of them


I didn't realise tortillas were high calorie. I'll pick some of them up next time to have rather than wholemeal bread!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Fish, chicken, beef, rice, potatoes, milk, eggs, cheese and pizza.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Fish, chicken, beef, rice, potatoes, milk, eggs, bread, cheese, veg, chips, pizza and pies

Followed with

Ice cream before bed, srs


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Whey for the proteins, carbs and fats I enjoy anyway so just whatever I fancy, powdered oats in milk are a godsend if you're in a rush though.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

200g of protein

Then cereal.pasta.rice potatoes.bread


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Electro said:


> I forgot to add I cook with this to. Out of curiosity, what do you tend to have it with?


Shakes or anything i can tbh


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Haribo, monster drinks, lucozade, muffins, mcdonalds, gold top milk, biscuits,

I know, I am a poor excuse of a bodybuilder lol.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Electro said:


> Sweet chilli mixed with tuna!? Does that go?


yes m8 it's superb , tuna n chilli is quite common combo , sweet chilli sauce just changes the boringness of pilau some days, tuna and rice twice a day

Pro 42

carbs 72

fat 13

add in extra 80-100 calories for sauce


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

If your struggling to put extra calories in can of monster and kit Kat chunky roughly 500 calories lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Chicken

Beef

Rice

Oats

Peanut Butter

Almonds


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> clean carbs *700g per day*...... white rice for me
> 
> 250g protein from chicken / steak
> 
> ...


Jesus that is some amount. I get fat on half that.

Are you tall or have alot of body weight overall?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Haribo, monster drinks, lucozade, muffins, mcdonalds, gold top milk, biscuits,
> 
> I know, I am a poor excuse of a bodybuilder lol.


Looking good in the new avi fella... bit gay looking pose but ripped 

When does the bulk end?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Looking good in the new avi fella... bit gay looking pose but ripped
> 
> When does the bulk end?


The girls/gays will appreciate it lol. And I'm certainly not that lean right now 

End of Dec. Had couple weeks struggle, dbol bloat, and all last week bloody man flu. Bit annoyed lost 2kg.

EDIT: Decided I didn't like the avi, it is gay lol. Changed!


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Colin said:


> Jesus that is some amount. I get fat on half that.
> 
> Are you tall or have alot of body weight overall?


I am 6ft 2 ...... I currently weigh 230lbs which is not that heavy for my height. I am also off gear at the moment and have been since end of july. Not looking to get back on until the new year to really clear myself out

As i mentioned some people do get fat with that amount of carbs but I have the skinny gene as I was 140lbs when i started.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> The girls/gays will appreciate it lol. And I'm certainly not that lean right now
> 
> End of Dec. Had couple weeks struggle, dbol bloat, and all last week bloody man flu. Bit annoyed lost 2kg.


Dont worry you look like a knob in your new avi again 

Ah fair enough mate, keep pushing the last 6 weeks!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Dont worry you look like a knob in your new avi again
> 
> Ah fair enough mate, keep pushing the last 6 weeks!


I'll take looking like a knob over gay anyday.

Is that all it is, jeez. Better dust cobwebs off treadmill


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

im bulking mostly on cereal at the moment, seems to be the easiest way for me to get cals in without bloat.

i was having oats as well but they left me too full up. a few bowls of cereal for me can add an extra 1500 or so cals.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> im bulking mostly on cereal at the moment, seems to be the easiest way for me to get cals in without bloat.
> 
> i was having oats as well but they left me too full up. a few bowls of cereal for me can add an extra 1500 or so cals.


That's it mate. All about finding high calorie low density foods.

I have 100g dried mixed fruit a day atm too

359 calories in not much food


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Beef / Turkey Mince / Chicken Breast, steak if I can afford it.

Whey protein, Peanut Butter, Wholemeal Bread, cottage cheese

Bananas, Wholewheat Pasta / Brown Rice, sweet potatoes, a good variety of veggies and lots of them.

Lots of whole Milk and bucket fulls of oats, lots of eggs too

List goes on, just keep shovelling it down  - Alternatively, just get down a carvery every day after training and load your plate until you can't squeeze anymore on. (Then go back for seconds)


----------



## keeptrying (Mar 27, 2015)

Pasta and rice for carbs, chicken, beef, chorizo for protein, mozzarella/stilton cheese for protein and fats for my pro/fat meals, whole milk for a between meals shake, I can get to 4800Kcals per day on just these food stuffs alone.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

ice cream mainly. Hate the bloat I get from mcdonalds, pizzas and that kind of stuff due to the sodium


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Pasta, milk, oats and weight gainer. Got other foods invovled but they're my main go to's


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Pro/fat - chicken, eggs, fish, mince beef, peanut butter, nuts

Carbs - rice, malto, rice pudding, weetabix, oats, milk


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Salmon

steak

chicken

pasta

oats

whey

milk

natural yoghurt

bananas

just about to up my carbs to 650g a day as I've stalled at 230 lbs


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Same foods as when cutting or maintaining, just different amounts overall. The difference in energy intake between a bulk and a cut for me is only about 500kcals so I generally just have an extra meal when bulking compared to when cutting.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

dtlv said:


> Same foods as when cutting or maintaining, just different amounts overall. The difference in energy intake between a bulk and a cut for me is only about 500kcals so I generally just have an extra meal when bulking compared to when cutting.


It's interesting you don't drop calories more than that. I think I remember you saying you thought dropping up to 1.5% of bodyweight per week when cutting so I'd thought you have gone with a larger deficit than that.

Back on topic, one food I add to my diet when bulking is crumpets with jam, to help increase my carb intake without adding much fat or fibre. But I'll also add in things like flapjacks, fruit buns, chocolate bars, and muffins with custard... A big bowl of porridge for breakfast every day is a must too.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> It's interesting you don't drop calories more than that. I think I remember you saying you thought dropping up to 1.5% of bodyweight per week when cutting so I'd thought you have gone with a larger deficit than that.
> 
> Back on topic, one food I add to my diet when bulking is crumpets with jam, to help increase my carb intake without adding much fat or fibre. But I'll also add in things like flapjacks, fruit buns, chocolate bars, and muffins with custard... A big bowl of porridge for breakfast every day is a must too.


How many calories do you bulk on pal?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm bulking at the moment and my main foods are:

Full fat milk

Oats (also ground oats for shakes)

EVOO

Chicken

Rice

Almonds

Whey protein

Rich tea biscuits :whistling:


----------



## uhitmeudie (Sep 11, 2014)

Coco pops

Go crazy


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

uhitmeudie said:


> Coco pops
> 
> Go crazy


I'm going through 250g a day lol


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Cats.

(@Plate)


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Electro said:


> Sweet chilli mixed with tuna!? Does that go?
> 
> I didn't realise tortillas were high calorie. I'll pick some of them up next time to have rather than wholemeal bread!


tortillas are 180ish cals each and bread is 100-150 cals a slice...


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Every morning I make up a jug holding 2 litres , adding 8 eggs , serious mass mix ( 1600 kcals ) 200g oats and too tubs of double cream , full milk . This will be drank between meals / slit in 3 drinks . Each roughly 2k kcals a pint. Pasta pots from aldi 1k a tub , easy to eat and only 89p, pies pasties rice bread pizza tinned stewed steak , rice pudding my favourite.


----------



## stubbys bells (Nov 28, 2015)

i had a " golfers elbow " strain . started around june . started drinking raw eggs ( 12 to 18 at a time per day ) .slowly but surely , it worked . can anyone here opine on the effects of raw eggs for mass building ?



stubbys bells said:


> i had a " golfers elbow " strain . started around june . started drinking raw eggs ( 12 to 18 at a time per day ) .slowly but surely , it worked . can anyone here opine on the effects of raw eggs for mass building ?





stubbys bells said:


> i had a " golfers elbow " strain . started around june . started drinking raw eggs ( 12 to 18 at a time per day ) .slowly but surely , it worked . can anyone here opine on the effects of raw eggs for mass building ?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Waxy Maise, chilli con carni blocks


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

A Ben & Jerries before bed does the business for me........


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

iamyou said:


> ice cream mainly. Hate the bloat I get from mcdonalds, pizzas and that kind of stuff due to the sodium


 Ben and Jerries is the bleedin business guv


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Example diet :-

100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk.
6 scrambled eggs, dash of olive oil, 2 toast with butter.
2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna with light mayo, 3 boiled eggs, cheese.
Same.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg.. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate.
100g Protein in 500mg hazelnut soya milk. As many cashew nuts as I want or as much Whole Earth Peanut Butter as I can eat.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.


----------



## Lancashiregent (Jul 29, 2015)

All the usual

Oats

Sweet potato

Bananas

Dextrose mid work out

White potato

Wholemeal Bread

Peanut butter

Also 125g of cereal (typically Cheerios) post work out with Almond milk and 30g of raisins


----------

